# HELP - How do you keep socks/slippers on your toddler's feet?



## Nik's Mommy (Nov 28, 2002)

My ds insists on pulling his socks or slippers off his feet, minutes after they are put on. I wouldn't mind this too much, except it is COLD here.... and my tile and hardwood floors are not warm. His little feet get sooooo cold.







I just can't convince him that he should keep them on.
Any ideas? Is there a slipper that he won't be able to get off? (







: I doubt it.)


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

double post...nak!


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

I've had wonderful luck with Robeez. I still am amazed neither of my sons have chosen to remove them. Knocking on wood







But, on the other hand, if he doesn't seem to mind cold feet.....maybe he knows something we don't







?

For the greatest good,

Amy


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Socks, forget it, my toddler won't keep them on. Sometimes the socks that are a bit small or have more lycra/ poly content might stay on a bit longer.

We found some Slippers/ mocassins at Hanna Andersson and they are the only things that stay on his feet. They have an elastic at the front that keeps them snug and they are form fitting.

Stay on slippers

When he was smaller we also used Robeez and these worked beautifully too, as the previous poster said.

good luck with your little icicle feet!!!


----------



## serenetabbie (Jan 13, 2002)

hmmmmm. well, dd will not usually wear socks either, and her feet get so cold i swear they should be blue. I guess that if it was that uncomfortable she would keep them on. but it makes me cold just looking at her! I tryed the tighter sock thing, and the harder to take off slippers.....both just drove her into fits of angry screaming. SO my solution was to let her pick out what ever socks she wanted. this means we have scooby doo socks, crazy striped socks, and blues clues socks *sigh*, but at least she wears them. And she will wear her insane looking bunny slippers...to bed and outside if i would let her! Good luck!


----------



## Asquaredmom (Mar 9, 2002)

We've completely given up on making either of the kids wear slippers or socks. They take them off within minutes of us struggling to get them on. We have wood floors too...brrrr!

I figure they'll wise up someday.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

We gave up, too, once they start walking. But, until then...you can use fleece dog booties! I've used them on hands/feet for my kids when they were little. They even have waterproof ones


----------



## scoutycat (Oct 12, 2003)

I swear by robeez. I think they're more comfortable than socks & shoes, probably, and definately more grippy than just socks. DD will pull off anything on her feet if she can, but leaves the robeez on, dunno if it's bc she likes tham or because she's just given up - either way, they stay on


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

I know the old navy ones from last year were pretty good about being difficult to take off (they have animal faces on them). This years, however, have velcro closures and they are a lot easier to get off.

Mine rips off slippers and socks immediatly too. I feel his toes every once in a while, sure they will be like little ice cubes, but most of the time they are toasty warm. I guess little ones just have much better circulation than we do and it keeps their limbs warmer.


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

LL Bean makes a slipper for toddlers / kids that "grows" with them - there is an adjustable tie in the back. DD doesn't use them that much, but they will last her for years, so we'll get our $$$ worth out of them. DD likes them a lot, but they don't always stay on, either. They come in handy when she wants to take out the garbage with me.


----------



## PumpkinSeeds (Dec 19, 2001)

I've given up.. When he asks for them or tells me that his feet are cold, then I'll put them on him.


----------



## Dodo (Apr 10, 2002)

We also gave up!


----------



## Nik's Mommy (Nov 28, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Oceanone_
*We found some Slippers/ mocassins at Hanna Andersson and they are the only things that stay on his feet. They have an elastic at the front that keeps them snug and they are form fitting.
Stay on slippers
*
Those are sooooooo adorable. (But they won't work for ds, as he is already a size 7 shoe.) I love some of the stuff at Hanna Anderson.

I've been thinking about getting him some Robeez for him. There is a store in town that sells them, that just sent me a 15% off coupon. Maybe I'll give them a try.

Thanks.


----------



## LilMamiBella (Nov 13, 2002)

I just received some MossFeet Shoes that I bought from www.tuesdaybear.com . I paid $16 with shipping! These look just like Robeez and are made with felted wool and non skid soles. Hasn't left a red mark!


----------



## Asquaredmom (Mar 9, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Nik's Mommy_
*Those are sooooooo adorable. (But they won't work for ds, as he is already a size 7 shoe.) I love some of the stuff at Hanna Anderson.*
Look under girls or boys shoes and you will find the sock mocs go up to kids size 5.

HTH


----------



## nuggetsmom (Aug 7, 2002)

Robeez. They are impossible to get off for them and come in pretty big sizes.


----------



## Sleepymama (Oct 9, 2003)

I turn the heat up LOL!

Robeez cut into his super chunky ankles


----------



## LeShea (Aug 20, 2002)

I like the bobux shoes....they are like robeez but more for a regular sized foot from what I understand.......they are similar in style too.


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sleepymama_
*

Robeez cut into his super chunky ankles







*
How cute, Steph. I had to laugh at this image. I do love the super chunky ankle stage!


----------



## Sleepymama (Oct 9, 2003)

Well, unfortunately I don't think it's a stage...my ankles are super chunky and he got my legs, poor kid!!


----------



## stirringleaf (Mar 16, 2002)

i just realised, as i was getting ds dressed this morning that the subject of tights hasnt appeared on this thread ( i dont think , unless i missed it) ....i had a pair of hand me down tights from my neice and put them on ds one day...i loved them so much i went to target and bought him 3 more pairs...just plain white and black cotton tights, the sort of thick kind like socks.

they are great cuz its an extra layer under his pants, yet they are thin and comfortable and they DONT fall off, and my #1 motivation for getting them is i dont have to dig for the missing sock!!!!!

maybe not the solution for summer, but for winter, i love them. although maybe they would be slippery by themselves so you would still need robeez or slippers or to find a kind of tights with those anti-slip bottoms if you have wood floors ( we have carpet0


----------



## serenetabbie (Jan 13, 2002)

Oh tights are a good idea! It would have never occured to me to put them on Ds (altho he is a very compliant child and never trys to take off his socks). DD wears them all the time, often with socks under them


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

My dd runs around with ice cold feet! Then she'll put her feet on me and I go







! LOL She pulls ds' socks off and mine if we let her. I let her pick out some Tigger slippers but she didn't go for it. She has a strawberry shortcake doll she loves so my mom bought her some nonskid strawberry shortcake slipper socks... hopefully she'll keep those on!

We have tile in some rooms and carpet in others... will have wood and tile in our addition if it ever gets finished. I hate carpet... but the one thing I like about it is the fact that it's often not as cool as tile or wood.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

i just duct tape her shoes on.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

*snort*
k not really. she goes barefoot and has cold toes alot. so do i, my feet are cold all the time (to the touch not to me) if its really cold, i put tights on her when i know she will only be on carpet (slippery floors and no-tread tights=clumsy dangerbaby) or i put on little old navy socks that have tread on the bottoms. they're really tall, like knee socks, and i notice that if i pull em up to her knees and they're under pants, she'll leave em on. ditto on the robeez too. she's got a pr of jack and lilys (like robeez) that seem to be cut a little wider than robeez, they fit her better when she had lots of foot chub. cuter too, with inset stars on them. and super buttery soft.i got them from babymarketplace.com for about $20. i think i like them better than robeez, though the inside of the robeez are softer (the lined toe part).


----------



## serenetabbie (Jan 13, 2002)

heh heh heh...duct tape :LOL


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

LOL at the duct tape and the







from cold feet.

I have found that the socks from Old Navy and Gymboree stay on pretty well. dd#2 is also a sock puller, so we just got her some goofy Elmo slippers from Target. she keeps these on and her feet stay toasty.

At night time, we dress both kids in footed fleece sleeper PJ's so their feet stay warm. And... to be honest... on cold "we're just stayin'home days", they stay in the sleeper jammies ALL DAY









Good luck!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I've given up.

I just wish people would stop pointing out that he doesn't have shoes & socks on.... believe me, I know!!!


----------



## Peppamint (Oct 19, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by CathToria_
*At night time, we dress both kids in footed fleece sleeper PJ's so their feet stay warm. And... to be honest... on cold "we're just stayin'home days", they stay in the sleeper jammies ALL DAY









Good luck!*
We often do that too, except we often don't wear pajamas so the kiddos wear whatever Tshirt they wore to bed! LOL Now that it's cold (our first real snow last night) I'll probably need to start making them wear pajamas. This will be interesting!

My dd has only worn a shirt for the last three days... she takes pants off... diapers covers... socks. Basically only wearing a cloth diaper and a shirt.

Currently, her shirt is backwards AND inside out.







: I bet it will be really interesting when she's expressing herself as a teen! :LOL


----------



## Nik's Mommy (Nov 28, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by littlemama23_
*i just duct tape her shoes on.*
:LOL :LOL :LOL

Quote:

_Originally posted by littlemama23_
*ditto on the robeez too. she's got a pr of jack and lilys (like robeez) that seem to be cut a little wider than robeez, they fit her better when she had lots of foot chub. cuter too, with inset stars on them. and super buttery soft.i got them from babymarketplace.com for about $20. i think i like them better than robeez, though the inside of the robeez are softer (the lined toe part).*
I was wondering about those shoes. I've seen them on Kim's site (babymarketplace.com) and thought they were very cute. (On a side note, I met Kim IRL last week. She lives in my town and hand delivered my toy order. It was so nice to finally meet her, as I have ordered about a million things from her.)

Quote:

_Originally posted by TiredX2_
*I just wish people would stop pointing out that he doesn't have shoes & socks on.... believe me, I know!!!*
I hear ya!! If my MIL makes one more comment about how horrible it is that he is in barefeet.......







:

I think I'm going to go with the Robeez, however. The store that I mentioned in a previous post, that had a 15% sale, is actually having a $5 off Robeez sale, as well. I sat ds down and showed him all the styles on the Robeez website. He picked out the dumptrucks with great excitement. I bought him some 18-24s on Saturday, and he was so excited to see them. Unfortunately, I didn't guess his size correctly, and need to take them back to get the next size up. I hope they have the dumptrucks!! I'll keep you posted on how it goes.


----------



## Runtita (Sep 5, 2002)

For thrifty mamas, Wal-Mart now has a Robeez-like slipper in boys and girls styles for about $9.

I know, I know...







Don't support the big corporations, but if you are trying to be cost-conscious, this is an option.


----------



## stirringleaf (Mar 16, 2002)

are the wal mart ones leather and suede like robeez??


----------



## Nik's Mommy (Nov 28, 2002)

Well..... no luck on the Robeez for us..... but I'll keep them, anyway....

As soon as we got home, ds very excitedly had me put on his new "monkey slippers" (they didn't have any dumptrucks in his size) and not 15 mintues later, I watched as he pulled them off on the couch.







:

Back to the drawing board. The tights are sounding like a good idea. I'm just not too excited about having to take them off to change diapers. Hmmmmmmm........

Thanks for all your input ladies!!


----------



## Runtita (Sep 5, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by stirringleaf_
*are the wal mart ones leather and suede like robeez??*
Yep...


----------



## Nik's Mommy (Nov 28, 2002)

Well I stand corrected. In fact, I consider it a miracle. My dh (ds' hero) came home and made a great big deal about how great those monkey slippers were. Ds was sold! We are now on day 5 without him taking them off..... even once!!!! I practically have to pry them off at bedtime!!!
YAY!!!!








YAY for ROBEEZ!!!!!! They are definately working here!!!! My ds has warm, toasty feet. YAY!!!
Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------

